# My mamma thinks she's special.



## Shmoo06 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sitch here. My mamma thinks she's so special and accomplished something amazing, but she doesn't know that I wuz just tired from binkying and playing. Psh, she's so proud that she cut my nails in under 3 minutes, but I let her. It's just hard work binkying. I even got a treat afterwards. I guess it is a little easier to groom myself. 

hm. Maybe I should stop fighting more often. (my mamma wishes)


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 27, 2013)

Humans are silly. They think they're smarter than us. Really we just know how to make them feel accomplished. It's like when mommy decides she wants to put me in my carrier and instead of fighting, I just hop right in and she thinks she's done something right. Nope, I just wanted to go for a car ride, silly human. 
When will they learn??


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 27, 2013)

Olivia here. I hear wut yoo R saying Stitch my hooman thinks she's so smart when I don't buck on harness, no it'z jus that I want to run aroundz in circles. Silly hooman.


----------



## Tam O Ham (May 5, 2013)

we's gots to make dem feels good about demselves ebry now and den. Most times I goes and runs right in da door when I's been playin' outside and mama tells me is time to go 'inside'. She alays tells me I'm so good an' smart an' tinks she's sucha good bunny trainer but really it's cause I's gots to go da baffroom and my litter box is inside!


----------



## bunnylover1209 (May 5, 2013)

Merlin here, dust thought id say dat i 'gree wit u! Yous are all right! Me has dust gotta gi mammy snuggles edvery now and den - though dey can be rater nice! Till love mi owners dough! :bambiandthumper


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 9, 2013)

Ripley here. Haha yeah, I knowz how dis is. I almost never ever let my mummy cut my nails. If I do, I make sure it takes at least 30 minutes. The longer and harder it is for her, the more treats she gives me to get me to sit still.


----------



## Callaway (May 17, 2013)

I dont like giving my mommy the satisfaction of feeling smart; thats not her job! I dont let her picks me up to cut my nails because I dont like it. I dont care how many treats she gives me! Ha! I make her sit on the floor and I's sit on the couch. She gives me some pellets and some treats and she can cut if she leaves my feet on the couch. But when my treats is gone, I hop around till she gets more. She calls it stubborn, I call it showing her who's boss! ME!


----------



## WaffleTheif (Jun 3, 2013)

We'z all know dat we da smarter onez. Hoomanz r silly. Haha


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, we are the smartest ones. Hoomans are dumb.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 4, 2013)

they iz dumb but nice.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

They are dumb. They can be nice but they aren't nice when they take us to da evil vet.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 4, 2013)

whenz dey do that i duz not look at my hooman for a couple days to punish her.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

Good idea!


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 5, 2013)

I'z never gone to the vet! Yay, me!!! I does hate gettin my nailz trimmed, tho...

-Moss


----------



## Hkok (Jun 8, 2013)

The vet is something with my humans but my in the box and take me somewere and then a man look at me and stick some thing into my mouth
And then tell my humans that ther is nothing wrong with my teth and then tell them that I am well kept. So guess it's some kind of 

Well kept? I only get two crasins a day and dad have got mom to stop picking out the things I like in the my "rabbit royal" Humans !


----------



## lillyen10 (Jul 17, 2013)

I tink I'z just gettin lazy, but lilly gets so happeh when i dont scwatch her but its only cuz i don't wanna get my nails caught in her shirt, oh well, 

Silly hoomans >..<


----------

